# WOW: "Es wurde kein geeignetes anzeigeprogramm gefunden! Programm wird beendet."



## Gerhunter (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim starten von WoW! Sobald ich beim Launcher aus "Spielen" gedrückt habe, kommt der Hinweis "Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigeprogramm gefunden! Programm wird beendet"! 

Habe schon die rapair.exe drüber laufen lassen, ohne erfolg! 
Was noch zu erwähnen ist, beim Internetexplorer, wenn ich runterscrolle, dann braucht der eine halbe ewigkeit bis der wieder sich richtig eingestellt hat. Anders ausgedrückt: Er ruckelt bis zum durchdrehen und und es nervt einfach wenn man nicht WoW spielen kann, bzw ungestört ins internet gehen kann!!

Bitte um schnelle problemlösung, habe nämlich keine ideen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Mfg Gerhunter


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. September 2008)

Deinstalliere den Graka-Treiber komplett, starte den Computer einmal mit Standart Treiber und installiere dann den neusten (offiziell freigegebenen) Graka-Treiber.

Wenn es dann immernoch nicht geht, müsste man ev das ganze System neu aufsetzen oder malschauen ob die Graka nicht einen Schaden bekommenhat (Überhitzt oder so)


----------



## Gerhunter (9. September 2008)

Ich werde das spiel jetzt neu installieren, die patches speichere ich und dann leg ich einfach wieder los!!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. September 2008)

was für ein Browser nutzt du ? das mit den ruckeln der Internetseiten kommt bei mir auch ab und zu vor aber nur kurz . das ruckeln hat mehr ursachen  z,b wenn die CPU auf 100% ist kann es zu rcklern kommen was aber nicht immer ist


----------



## Tandrox (9. September 2008)

Gerhunter schrieb:


> Ich werde das spiel jetzt neu installieren, die patches speichere ich und dann leg ich einfach wieder los!!!



Das machst du vollkommen umsonst, was hast du für eine Grafikkarte?
Du must die Treiber neu installieren (es hört sich fast so an alsob du garkeine Grafikkartentreiber installiert hast!
mfg


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist das selbe problem! Wenn ich starte kommt : " es wurde kein geeignetes anzeigegerät gefunden! Programm wird beendet.
 also das selbe! An wow kann es nicht liegen da ich es auf meinem anderen PC geht (von der selben externen festplatte) 
Weil der PC neulich kurz nach dem anmachen immer wieder neugestartet hat habe ich windoes nochmal neu ionstalliert. Davor ging wow! 
 Mein internet ist zudem auch sehr ruckelig! 

Es ist der PC/notebook von meinem dad. desshalb will ich da nix machen was unangenehme folgen hätte! PLS HELP

 PS: Falls das irgendwas nütz, unter manchen Buchstraben sind diche schwarze punkte . ^^


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

aktuellen Grafiktreiber (und DirectX) installieren dann sollte das passen

Spiel neuinstallieren ist sinnfrei


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

wie installier ich die grafikkarte? Sry bin echt kein Genie


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

welche Garfikkarte ist denn verbaut ? zur Not GPU-Z ziehen (http://www.chip.de/downloads/GPU-Z_29079230.html) und starten dann solltest du alle Infos bekommen


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Omg wenn ich das wüsste ich weis ja nicht mal ob das ne grafikkarte oder nen chip ! Das is nen notebook sry das ichs vergessenhgab zu sagen


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Mai 2010)

*seufz*
Was für ein Notebook ? 

Wäre es dir ansonsten vielleicht möglich ein wenig mehr auf Rechtschreibung, Groß/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion zu achten ?
Dann könnte man deine Posts besser lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Molchwurm schrieb:


> Omg wenn ich das wüsste ich weis ja nicht mal ob das ne grafikkarte oder nen chip ! Das is nen notebook sry das ichs vergessenhgab zu sagen



das wäre erstmal egal


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Also das Notebook ist von Chilly Green genauen namen kenn ich nicht sorry. ( weis nicht wo man den sieht)

 Also ich könnte jetzt nicht irgendwie per Systemsteuerung o. ä. die Grafikkarte installieren?



 Ich weis es ist schwer mit mir


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

zieh dir erstmal Gpu-z und starte es dann bekommst du genaue Infos über Grafikkarte/Grafikchip


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Es hat überall nur Unknow angezeigt!


----------



## aseari (20. Mai 2010)

Unter dem Notebook müsste ein Aufkleber kleben. Auf dem steht normalerweise die Model Number. Wird oft mit M/B oder sowas abgekürzt. Schreib mal auf, was da steht. Oder mach einfach ein Foto von dem Aufkleber.


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Ah ok.
ciliGREEN Agilas MS WXW
7060225238 (denk mal das das die Nummer is)


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Mai 2010)

Das gesamte Internet kann mit deinem Notebook nix anfangen.
Würdest du bitte den Namen des Notebooks richtig buchstabieren ? 

Chiigreen Agilitas gäbe es ^^ 

chiliGREEN Agilitas AK0526
chiliGREEN Agilitas AK0546 

Und die haben auch einen Support:
http://www.chiligreen.com/service/treiber.asp


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

genau so wie ich es geschrieben habe stand es hinten druf ka warum das so komisch gescgrieben is


----------



## aseari (20. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein, dass du die Seriennummer aufgeschrieben hast? Stand da zufällig S/N vor?

Könntest du nicht einfach ein Foto machen? Das macht es für alle einfacher.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Mai 2010)

Entweder ist das keine Seriennummer oder es ist kein Chilligreen Notebook
http://www.chiligreen.com/service/abfrage.asp

Und Agilas führt die Firma nicht.
Wie alt ist das Notebook ?


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Jo hier ist das wovon ich vorhin sprach.


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Jo hier ist das wovon ich vorhin sprach.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Mai 2010)

> ciliGREEN Agilas MS WXW
> 7060225238 (denk mal das das die Nummer is)



Dir ist schon klar das du 7060-2252-3814 fotografiert hast und was kompett anderes 
geschrieben hast ^^.

Und es ist wie ich gestern geschrieben habe ein Gerätetyp: Notebook
Bezeichnung: chiliGREEN *Agilitas *M5 WXW
Artikelnummer: 11300040 

Du hast darauf bestanden das es ein Agilas ist ^^.

So langsam bin ich echt extrem sauer. Leute versuchen dir hier zu helfen und weisen dich direkt darauf hin das du möglichweise Fehler gemacht hast bei deinen Angaben.
Du sagst nein das ist richtig.

Wenn du hier Hilfe erwarten willst in Zukunft sei bitte mal sorgfältiger wenn du technische Angaben machst.

Eine falsche Seriennummer und ein falscher Notebookname ist so gut wie KEINE Angabe.

Hier sind jetzt die technischen Daten von deinem Notebook.
Allerdings ist dort keine Grafikkarte angegeben.

AMD Sempron&#153; 3300+ Prozessor mobile, 25 Watt <LI>Festplatte 100GB IDE 5400rpm Samsung (2,5 Zoll) <LI>DVDRW slim, LG, GWA-4082N, 8X 24/16/24-8 <LI>2x 512 MB DDR-RAM, SO-DIMM, 200 pin, PC 400 <LI>259Ki8 Notebook (15,4" TFT, AMD® Mobiltech.) <LI>MS Windows XP Home, Handb./CD, SP2 chiliGREEN, deutsch <LI>Microsoft® Windows® XP Home <LI>Microsoft® Works & Entertainment Suite 2006 (chiliGREEN) <LI>System WX WS <LI>Cyberlink DVD Solution OEM (Light Scribe) <LI>W-LAN Mini-PCI, Gigabyte GN-WI01GS 54mbps, 802.11b/g <LI>Modemkabel zu deutscher Dose (3 Meter

Vielleicht kann jemand anderes was damit anfangen. 

Mich wunderts allerdings das WoW auf diesem NOtebook jemals spielbar gelaufen ist.


----------



## Molchwurm (21. Mai 2010)

SORRY LEUTE!! tut mir echt leid !! wow lief aber in einer sau schlechten Grafik! naja dann werd ich es wohl einfach lassen bevor ich noch irgendwas dummes reinschreib!! SRY nochmal


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Mai 2010)

Naja für mich machts einen Unterschied zwischen dummen Zeug, welches man identifizieren kann und Aussagen die schlicht und ergreifend nicht eindeutig als falsch erkennbar sind und Zeit kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Im Allgemeinen solltest du einfach versuchend dir beim Verfassen von Posts etwas mehr Mühe zu geben, dann ist es halt einfacher sie zu beantworten und zu helfen.


----------



## Molchwurm (21. Mai 2010)

OK ich versuchs! Könnte es eigendlcih auch daran liegen, dass ich noch kein Direct x installiert hab? ich habs mir vorhin mal gedownloardet aber ich weis nicht wo ich das jetzt hin tun muss damit die Graka drauf zugreift. 

 Ich hoffe mal das ich das mit direct x überhaupt verstanden habe. Wenn das wieder irgendwelcher Stuss war tuts mir leid!


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Welches DX hast du dir denn geladen ?


----------

